# Farmhouse Brewing - Thank You.



## bear09 (18/5/11)

Hi All.

If you are in the market for perlick taps I would highliy recommend Farmhouse Brewing in the US (run a google). No affiliations etc.

I have purchased 3 Perlick taps (2 Perlick SS425's and 1 Perlick SS 525 CREAMER) from him. They have been fast to arrive and his comms have been great.

I love my taps. They look awesome the the 525 creamer is incredible the way it pours with a thick rich creamy head.

All up I spent $170 and that was in two separate lots including postage. With our dollar so good it only cost me 160 AU.

If you are in the market for taps - DO IT.

Cheers.


----------



## stux (18/5/11)

bear09 said:


> Hi All.
> 
> If you are in the market for perlick taps I would highliy recommend Farmhouse Brewing in the US (run a google). No affiliations etc.
> 
> ...



Just recieved my taps, and I would agree


----------



## dabre4 (18/5/11)

Nice, I just might get some of these. How does the creamer tap work? Could this be used to pour normal beers, as well as ones you want a creamy head with? I like the idea, just don't want to be drawing half a glass of head.


----------



## stux (18/5/11)

Doog said:


> Nice, I just might get some of these. How does the creamer tap work? Could this be used to pour normal beers, as well as ones you want a creamy head with? I like the idea, just don't want to be drawing half a glass of head.



I believe you pull forward for a normal pour and push back for extra froth

I bought creamers for use as normal taps so that on those occasions where you have a dull pour you can spice it up a bit at the end


----------



## ekul (18/5/11)

I'm just about to buy some taps from these guys. $115 delivered for two taps, shanks, tail piece and disconnects is too good to pass up, all stainless too! I'm getting them to throw in a few packets of nottingham too, at $1.80 i can't go wrong


----------



## dcx3 (18/5/11)

What sort of taps did you get Ekul?


----------



## ben_sa (18/5/11)

+1 for farmhouse... My 3 perlick 525ss' with shanks and handles cost $151 delivered.


----------



## bear09 (18/5/11)

The creamer tap works perfectly as a normal tap. You just pull it forward for a normal pour.

When you want some thick foam (only if you need it - typically English ales that are low on the carb) you press the tap back and a foam will ooze from the tap.

Easy as and works a treat.

Home brewers in the US have it made. They have an awesome variety of bloody everything and its so dam cheap.


----------



## jakub76 (18/5/11)

:icon_offtopic: Creamer question: I originally thought they were a great idea but now that I'm finally kegging I wondering...why can't you just half open your standard tap to get foam. 

I currently pour through a bronco tap as I'm slowly collecting bits and pieces - half open pours foam. Do the Perlick 425s do the same?


----------



## outbreak (19/5/11)

jakub76 said:


> :icon_offtopic: Creamer question: I originally thought they were a great idea but now that I'm finally kegging I wondering...why can't you just half open your standard tap to get foam.
> 
> I currently pour through a bronco tap as I'm slowly collecting bits and pieces - half open pours foam. Do the Perlick 425s do the same?


 

This is what I do with my perlicks h34r:


----------



## bear09 (19/5/11)

QUOTE (jakub76 @ May 18 2011, 11:46 PM) 
Creamer question: I originally thought they were a great idea but now that I'm finally kegging I wondering...why can't you just half open your standard tap to get foam. 

I currently pour through a bronco tap as I'm slowly collecting bits and pieces - half open pours foam. Do the Perlick 425s do the same?


This is what I do with my perlicks 



outbreak said:


> This is what I do with my perlicks h34r:




Yeah you sure can and I am sure that works totally fine. The creamer is about $2 dearer and I really got it just to check it out and I really liked it. Certainly not a necessity but nice to have.


----------



## ekul (19/5/11)

dcx3- I'm getting 2x 525 stainless steal perlicks, shanks, handle etc, everything I need besides gas line. I haven't actually placed the order yet, i just wanted to make sure the postage wasn't crazy. I've seen other people report that its around $15, so thats cool. I also wanted to know if i can sneak in some extras as well, like some hops.


----------



## bear09 (19/5/11)

ekul said:


> dcx3- I'm getting 2x 525 stainless steal perlicks, shanks, handle etc, everything I need besides gas line. I haven't actually placed the order yet, i just wanted to make sure the postage wasn't crazy. I've seen other people report that its around $15, so thats cool. I also wanted to know if i can sneak in some extras as well, like some hops.



Postage for that will be about $20-$25 US.

I personally would not buy hops because it takes about 2 weeks for the package to arrive. Dont hops go down hill fast at room temp?

Also, customs may stop them from coming in.


----------



## ekul (21/5/11)

Are you talking from experience? I thought the small flat rate box was $15 and the medium was $52? An in between size would be good because i've just been quoted $52 for shipping two lots of perlicks, shjanks and tailpieces, which sounds a little expensive.

Hops are fine imported too, i import them all the time. AS long as they are pellets and lebelled they get through customs no worries, takes 7-10days. I haven't noticed any decline in freshness either.




bear09 said:


> Postage for that will be about $20-$25 US.
> 
> I personally would not buy hops because it takes about 2 weeks for the package to arrive. Dont hops go down hill fast at room temp?
> 
> Also, customs may stop them from coming in.


----------



## bignath (21/5/11)

ekul said:


> Hops are fine imported too, i import them all the time. AS long as they are pellets and lebelled they get through customs no worries, takes 7-10days. I haven't noticed any decline in freshness either.




Yep, not a problem with pellets.

Flowers on the other hand.....Big No No


----------



## rotten (21/5/11)

ekul said:


> Are you talking from experience? I thought the small flat rate box was $15 and the medium was $52? An in between size would be good because i've just been quoted $52 for shipping two lots of perlicks, shjanks and tailpieces, which sounds a little expensive.
> 
> Hops are fine imported too, i import them all the time. AS long as they are pellets and lebelled they get through customs no worries, takes 7-10days. I haven't noticed any decline in freshness either.



small pack may fit 3 taps, shanks etc, he's checking it for me. Definately 2 though. cost $16. Medium pack will fit 3 taps, shanks etc with room spare. cost $50 something.

small pack is 4lb in weight, medium is 7lb in weight.

My freezer is full of imported hop pellets, they are fine. His price would be O.K. to fill a box up, it's not bulk prices though.
Cheers


----------



## jimi (21/5/11)

jakub76 said:


> :icon_offtopic: Creamer question: I originally thought they were a great idea but now that I'm finally kegging I wondering...why can't you just half open your standard tap to get foam.
> 
> I currently pour through a bronco tap as I'm slowly collecting bits and pieces - half open pours foam. Do the Perlick 425s do the same?



The creamer on my celli's never get used h34r:


----------



## ben_sa (22/5/11)

I paid $15 postage for 3 taps, Shanks, Handles w/tailpieces/nut etc.

I asked if i could squeeze some QD's in but as was mentioned above, next size up was required at $50-odd


----------



## dcx3 (22/5/11)

I got quoted the same as Ben for three taps and whatnot


----------



## ekul (22/5/11)

I asked for two shanks,2x 525 SS perlicks, 2xtailpieces, 2x dy yeast, 2x tap handles and 2 QD and got quoted $52 for postage. Maybe he got it wrong if everyone else is paying considerably less.


----------



## ben_sa (22/5/11)

Hmmmmm Through the website i was quoted much higher, When i emailed John, thats when he quoted me $15... Then he just emailed me a paypal purchase order and voila. I just emailed him exactly what i wanted, rather than use the online order form


----------



## Wolfy (29/7/11)

When you all placed your orders with Farmhouse Brewing Supply, did you get charged 5% extra due to "_increase in paypal charges_"?

The currency conversion is done on my side of the PayPal transaction (_so I take a 2.5% hit_), sucks but I can deal with that.
While PayPal do charge the merchant an extra 1% for 'currency conversion' transactions, since the order is not processed through the website-gateway, its possible to 'send money' *cheaper* than his usual fees for every online purchase (_even from customers in the USA_)!
_(PayPal charges 1% for 'personal send money to payments' - from PayPal balance or bank account - sent to the USA, compared to 3.5% +30c for a 'currency conversion' transaction via the website)._

The $2 per box time/gas charges to get stuff sent from the post office is not unreasonable.
But adding 5% and blaming it on a 1% PayPal increase (_when there could actually be a 1.5% saving_) seems to be excessive.

If there was an International effort/conversion/email/time 'surcharge' explained on the website I wouldn't be so grumpy, but trying to slip a random extra charge in right at the end and blaming PayPal does not seem to be right.


----------



## ben_sa (29/7/11)

Personally I didnt Wolfy... However that WAS a couple months ago...

Should this thread be moved out of AG prehaps??


----------



## glassgrenade (29/7/11)

I got told there was going to be an extra charge, but got told it was for _international handling_, but on top of the shipping charge. I don't know if americans have to walk to a _special_ mailbox to post shit overseas but i thought it was a rort and decided not to buy from him. Pity, because his stuff was the cheapest i could find, even with the 5% extra... I didn't buy from him on principle.


----------



## Phoney (29/7/11)

I was going to order from farmhouse brewing, but unfortunately they don't sell 4-way manifolds.

So I went with homebrewstuff.com and ordered everything from them (4 525 Perlicks, 4 tap handles, 4 shanks, 4 pairs of disconnects and a hex wrench/faucet tool). US$66 in shipping, US$400 all up. That was 2 weeks ago, hopefully it turns up soon!


----------



## Wolfy (29/7/11)

ben_sa said:


> Personally I didnt Wolfy... However that WAS a couple months ago...
> 
> Should this thread be moved out of AG prehaps??


Thanks for the info, seems the 'surcharge' is a new invention then ... probably should be in a different forum ... not sure which one.

*glassgrenade*, I'm feeling much the same way just now, but (I was looking to order 4 taps/accessories) so it's looking like 'grand total' from kegkits.com might actually work out cheaper, especially if you split the flat-rate postage with someone living near you.
I do know that Americans have 'issues' with actually going down to the post office to post things (I think the postie picks up normal letters from their house or something), so I really don't mind the minimal package/gas surcharge on the postage costs. However, emails were quick/regular last night, and I assume he did go to some effort to check what would fit in what boxes, but there has been nothing for 12 hours after I suggested politely that I didn't like being charged 5% for no real valid reason. 

Yep *phoneyhuh*, I spoke to Chicopany on the phone today (guy was really cool) and will be looking more closely at both homebrewstuff.com and kegkits.com now too.


----------



## farmhousebrewingsupply (6/8/11)

Wolfy said:


> Thanks for the info, seems the 'surcharge' is a new invention then ... probably should be in a different forum ... not sure which one.
> 
> *glassgrenade*, I'm feeling much the same way just now, but (I was looking to order 4 taps/accessories) so it's looking like 'grand total' from kegkits.com might actually work out cheaper, especially if you split the flat-rate postage with someone living near you.
> I do know that Americans have 'issues' with actually going down to the post office to post things (I think the postie picks up normal letters from their house or something), so I really don't mind the minimal package/gas surcharge on the postage costs. However, emails were quick/regular last night, and I assume he did go to some effort to check what would fit in what boxes, but there has been nothing for 12 hours after I suggested politely that I didn't like being charged 5% for no real valid reason.
> ...





In an effort to keep my name good I will do some explaining.

Yes, we do charge a 5% fee with each international transaction. this is because we are charged 3.5% by PAYPAL for each transaction coming from a foreign country. Below is an example of a recent transaction from Australia: If you do the math it comes out just under 3.5%. Do I make a few dollars on the shipping fee, yes. I charge $16.00 for the fee and it cost me $13.25 for a small flat rate. 

You have to look at it from my perspective; faucets and shanks are my LEAST profitable items I keep them price so low in the hope that it will bring people to my site and they purchase something else. 

Example: If you purchased 4-525's and I did not charge the 5% fee and 13.25 for shipping I would make in the neighborhood of $9.50 and that before I spend time and money driving to the post office to drop off your package. When we ship international packages I have to go to the post office. With the fees I make maybe another $5.00.

I've sold to a lot of people in Australia without question and have had tons of positive feedback, so we will gladly continue to do business with those of you who want to do business with us and don't mind the small fees.

Thanks,

John

*Amount received: *​*$118.40 USD *​*Fee amount: *​*-$4.09 USD *​*Net amount: *​*$114.31 USD *​


*Issue a refund *​
*You have up to 60 days to refund the payment. *​
*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*​


*Date: *​*Jul 31, 2011 *​*Time: *​*17:10:49 PDT *​*Status: *​*Completed *​


----------



## beerdrinkingbob (6/8/11)

didn't think you were making much on them, many thanks for my order and good luck in the future.

Cheer BDB


----------



## Wolfy (6/8/11)

farmhousebrewingsupply said:


> In an effort to keep my name good I will do some explaining.
> 
> Yes, we do charge a 5% fee with each international transaction. this is because we are charged 3.5% by PAYPAL for each transaction coming from a foreign country. Below is an example of a recent transaction from Australia: If you do the math it comes out just under 3.5%. Do I make a few dollars on the shipping fee, yes. I charge $16.00 for the fee and it cost me $13.25 for a small flat rate.
> 
> ...


Hi John,

For me it was not a question about your good name, or your reputation, or the cheap price of the product, however the reason I asked about the extra surcharge in this thread is that (in the past it seems) it was charged to some people and not others. It might be a new thing, but it is not listed, explained or outlined on your website, and since you did not reply to my email, it was easier to ask people who had made purchases in the past.

While the numbers you have quoted are correct, _it is not the full story_,* every single transaction on your website, that you send through the PayPal gateway (which is the only way that any customer can pay online) has a 2.5% fee.*
'Currency conversion' transactions have a 3.5% fee (_which is what you have shown above_), however this is _only _1% more than the usual fees you pay on every transaction.

I have no issue with you making money, and I realize that shipping stuff Internationally is not as easy for you, my objection was that the fee was not explained anywhere on your site or in email before it was charged, and that you are using a 1% increase from PayPal to justify a 5% extra charge.
If there was an "_International surcharge_" explained on the website, if the fee was open, transparent (and honest), and you simply said the charge was to cover extra PayPal costs *and *the extra trouble that you have to go to for International customers, then I don't have a problem with that. _(Or if you charged extra charge for every customer to cover the PayPal costs.)_

The strange thing with PayPal fees is that it's possible for an International customer to send you money via a 'personal transaction' and be charged only a 1% fee, which is _less _than the usual 2.5% on every 'normal' transaction, this means that you'd actually save money on the PayPal fees from International customers and the extra 1.5% might make it worth the effort of driving down to the PostOffice for you.


----------



## kfahy (6/8/11)

I recently put an order through Farmhousebrewing and found it to be a very positive experience.

I was charged the 5% fee too but even with that the products are super cheap. 4 inch stainless steel shanks go from US16.89 to US17.73, which is fine with me.

Appreciate what wolfy is saying re the 5% not being on the website, but it was mentioned to me after my first email with him before i put through an order so i knew full well that if i did put in an order to expect that charge. 

Just my experience. I would go back for sure.


----------



## DWC (6/8/11)

I can't believe you guys are questioning a 5% handling charge!
It's 5 bucks extra in a $100 dollar order.
I'm eagerly awaiting my 3 525's with handles, $119 including shipping AND
handling fee. Check prices for taps from site sponsors, then just be thankful
for the savings you can make.
Rant off,
Dave


----------



## milob40 (19/8/11)

DWC said:


> I can't believe you guys are questioning a 5% handling charge!
> It's 5 bucks extra in a $100 dollar order.
> I'm eagerly awaiting my 3 525's with handles, $119 including shipping AND
> handling fee. Check prices for taps from site sponsors, then just be thankful
> ...


just tried to order 2 taps, handles and shanks.
$128 delivery fee :blink:


----------



## stux (19/8/11)

Stux said:


> I believe you pull forward for a normal pour and push back for extra froth
> 
> I bought creamers for use as normal taps so that on those occasions where you have a dull pour you can spice it up a bit at the end



If I could do it again, I would skip the creamers. The problem is turning off the tap is not as sure/satisfying. Push to hard and you're pouring a dribble of foam


----------



## dabre4 (26/8/11)

Well after several attempts to contact these guys I have had not response. The calculated freight on their webpage is an absolute rip off, and doesn't make the cheaper gear worth it. I wouldn't bother with these guys if anyone is thinking about it, waist of time.


----------



## jkmeldrum (8/11/11)

Just wanted to add my feedback as well regarding Farmhouse Brewing....I just took delivery of 4 x Perlick SS 525's, 4 handles, 4 shanks, 5 sets of gas/beer keg disconnects and a 4 way CO2 manifold with check vales. All items with MFL fittings.

I couldn't be happier after dealing with John. All done via email and website. I originally saved my order on 26/10 and, despite not stocking the manifold he chased one up for me. On 28/10 my payment went through via PayPal and were shipping. My box of goodies arrived on my doorstep in Adelaide today 8/11... fantastic!

Came to a total of $352.04 US dollars before a favourable currency conversion. That's a no-brainer in my book. Perlick taps for under $30 AUD, a 4 way gas manifold with check valves for under $40 and gas in/beer out twin set of QD's for around $10.

All my goodies arrived shiny and new, individually bagged, padded and boxed. Great communication, speedy delivery and awesome prices.

Thanks Farmhouse Brewing

**Posted this on another thread, but then re-found this thread I was looking for and copied it here**

Cheers

Molly


----------

